# [EVDL] Golf Cart Batteries



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 24 May 2009 at 10:14, John G. Lussmyer wrote:
> 
> > I'm told (by the battery store) that the Trojan brand costs a lot more
> > than the Interstate [US Battery makes Interstate Workaholic batteries]
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello John,

In choosing a battery, I look for the following, especially from a dealer or 
maybe from a distributor:

A dealer that purchases pallets loads at a time, so you can replace the ones 
that come up to specs or have a problem in a very short time.

The dates codes on the battery should be all the same. Some dealers like to 
get rid of there old stock and may mix new batteries in your order. I like 
the manufacture date not to be over 2 weeks old.

The post type is very important. Do not use the low profile stud post. The 
head of the bolt is only bury 1/8 inch below the surface and I had many of 
these turn on me, when I only reach 75 in.lbs. I like to use the Large L 
post, but Trojan does not have this as a option on the golf type batteries 
any more. U.S. Battery does if you buy directly from them. A distributor 
like Interstate Battery which my local independent auto parts store I been 
going to for over 50 years will only supply the standard stud type post.

If you use the high auto post or auto post with stud, use only a battery 
clamp type of connector. These should be tin plated copper or tin plated 
copper-brass alloy which are harder. You should re-torque them to the 
battery specifications after about the first 5 miles and than recheck the 
torque in with 30 days, then every 6 months. You see the fine battery post 
scratches that are left by using a post cleaner will have a initial melting 
of this surface which is call shrink back.

Look at the color off all the battery post when you received the batteries. 
If any one post is a dark color then the bright metal lead color, then the 
post seal is leaking. Some times this does not show up until you do some 
charge cycles. If it does, you should warn the dealer if it does this, you 
want exchange with the same code date battery.

The battery case is very important to be. I like the Trojan battery case, 
where they have heavy wall waffle type structure with lifting mounts on top. 
I had some of those thin wall non-reinforce batteries, that balloon out 
after a while.

When receiving you battery pack, the dealer with you observing, should test 
each battery with a battery analyzer, which can detect voltage to at least 
three decimal places, the battery ampere potential, ampere-hour etc. You 
want a set of batteries that are a match set. Some battery batteries will 
give you a match set if you specific to have this done. Trojan does not do 
this any more, because you can have this done at the dealer with a battery 
analyzer.

Normally my battery dealer, let me do the these test which at the time, I 
will label each battery with a number and record the results. It may take 
over 200 batteries before I can get a match set in with three decimal 
places.

U.S. Battery will give you a dealers cost if you can purchase a pallet load 
at a time from a area distributor. If you are replacing a old set of 
batteries, you should have them ready for the battery truck to pick them up. 
If you do not need a pallet load, then you have to make arrangement with a 
local battery dealer that buys pallets loads of these type of batteries at a 
time.

You write up a bid and specifications for the batteries you want and present 
it to the local dealers. Before I did this, I contacted the battery 
manufacturer which told me what local area distributor, I should contact, 
and what battery dealer I should go through. I plan to do all the work, the 
dealer was only a drop off point. I only paid $5.00 over the dealers cost 
at the time.

It is best to order the golf type batteries in the northern areas during 
during the start of golf seasons. This is when they order truck loads of 
these type of batteries.

Roland












> On 24 May 2009 at 10:14, John G. Lussmyer wrote:
> 
> I'm told (by the battery store) that the Trojan brand costs a lot more than
> the Interstate [US Battery makes Interstate Workaholic batteries] brand for
> ...


----------

